# A question for long haired...



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello

So we are having a debate about clothing. Some people are saying no you don't need to have clothes for your long haired and others are saying it doesn't matter if long or short you need.

As puppies I completely would think so yes, but what about after that age?


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I still have jumpers for Archie for winter time. I don't want him to get dog flu. And got a waterproof when its torrential rain like it was this week!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine rarely go outside. They use washable pee pads.


----------



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

Do you put sweaters or tshirts on them?

I guess I'm also trying to figure it out because I HATE the heat. My house is by no means freezing but it's not super hot either. Comes summer I run my air conditioner as much as needed.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

We rarely use coats on ours. They each have one, for super really freezing days, but they wear them maybe a half dozen times a year. I'm not a fan of dressing my dogs, so they have one because they do need it sometimes. But I'm in BC, our winters don't get as cold as yours. They only wear them to go outside, never in the house...even hating the heat, I can't imagine your house gets cold enough that they would NEED them indoors? lol.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

My long-haired Chi still gets cold in the winter, so she has a lot of outfits.


----------



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

I think I'll just watch for the cues that they are cold vs being nervous etc.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

When mine shiver they get dressed. Peanut, the LC, rarely shivers. The other two SC, have very thin coats and naked bellies. They need clothes even indoors. Piper is very thin and wears something almost all the time to prevent shivering. Something I've noticed that may be related, Peanut pants when it gets warm. The other 2 don't pant.


----------



## liddomunchkin (Apr 9, 2016)

All of our dogs have little t-shirts and coats but for much colder days or if I don't want them licking a certain part on their body. We have tiles in most of the 1st floor so it gets cold in the morning and a little jumper helps them get through til lunch during colder seasons. They also have a raincoat for rainy days. I would never put booties or shoes on them though


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

MyChiBros said:


> Do you put sweaters or tshirts on them?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm also trying to figure it out because I HATE the heat. My house is by no means freezing but it's not super hot either. Comes summer I run my air conditioner as much as needed.




Sweaters in winter and he has a heat pad on his bed.
I don't like putting heating on unless I have to or I still see him shivering away still.


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine are both considered short hair while we got my mom a little long haired chi-younger then ours. I'm really beginning to think it's just the chihuahua and what they can handle. My husband and I are really big on checking the ears. Our tiny chi has barely any hair and is almost like skin underneath so that's a no brainer. She digs into a blanket in the summer and we live in Fl. However, our other chi has a lot of fur and rarely needs a coat except when we are working overnight in the winter months (we are in the car and have had her in a basket for years with our job-winter does get to be around the low 30's-mid 20's; even here overnight). She will tell us when she is really cold-her shiver is more inner and deeper then the normal shake she has (though she's not really a shaker like her sister). My mother's seems to need her coat even more but then she is younger too and she is very fluffy. I would get some coats, sweaters and a few blankets (sometimes they prefer those if the night is just cool but not very cold. Then maybe just let your little one let you know (smile). We got to the point now that they love it when we go to their dresser and get their coats, vests, etc because they know they are going out. Tried some in the house but they prefer the blankets however my mom's always wears a shirt or sweater and doesn't seem to mind. Hope that helps.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

It depends on if they look cold when they are out there. Foxxy loved having clothes on but i swear to you she was part polar bear. generally the double coated LHC will do better than the single coat


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

MyChiBros said:


> Hello
> 
> So we are having a debate about clothing. Some people are saying no you don't need to have clothes for your long haired and others are saying it doesn't matter if long or short you need.
> 
> As puppies I completely would think so yes, but what about after that age?


I am also in Ontario. In my opinion MOST dogs (especially small dogs) need coats here in the winter. Sure, there are the odd warmer winter periods but for the most part it's freaking cold here! And you should also worry about their paws. A Chi should have booties on most winter days here. Even if not just for the cold but for all the salt that is put down.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

They are so cute in their coats. It snows here but not nearly as much as in Canada and we do have a variety of coats and sweaters for Mimi. Her long hair isn't going to keep her warm. She likes the snow but she hates getting her feet wet when it rains.


----------



## Zatara (Feb 16, 2014)

My little girl is semi long hair and I do put a jumper on her when we are out and it is cold, especially if she isn't going to be running around and getting warm.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Haven't done a winter with Peanut (LC) yet but I plan to dress her to go outside even though she doesn't need clothes indoors like the other two. They shiver and are unhappy when cold, even finding their shirts and dragging them around until someone dresses them.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

My LC is a single coat, so I have sweaters and coats for him, but some days he refuses to wear them. I think he figures if he really gets cold he can just come back inside! Lol

My Jackchi has the rougher coat like a JRT, and she is ALWAYS cold - loves to wear sweaters and curl up under blankets. So it's really more about the individual dog than their fur length, I think.


----------

